# some of my nepenthes...



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2007)

some of the nepenthes that i grow with my orchids... they are very hardy and need little care.. 





nepenthes rafflesiana 'pink', i bought this from Cameron Highlands not too long ago.. this is a lower pitcher.





an unidentified species/hybrid? from the Cameron Highlands too.. it was initially overwhelmed by a begonia growing in its pot..





nepenthes Mirranda, one of my oldest nepenthes.. large pitchers up to 7 inches.. this one just opened..




a mature Mirranda pitcher.





nepenthes rafflesiana, the typical form. this one keeps growing larger and larger... this pitcher newly-opened.. 




a mature rafflesiana pitcher..





nepenthes truncata.. this has heart-shaped leaves.. it is slow growing though...


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 9, 2007)

Nepenthes 'Miranda' is my personal favorite (because of the minimal care). Your rafflesiana is great, I killed mine. Great collection.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

'Mirranda' is also my favorite. Those plants always amaze me. They are so different.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish I knew something about these, maybe I'll try a few. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 10, 2007)

The last time I was at the Atlanta botanical garden they had a bunch of these growing in the atrium. They are neat but they are way to big for my apartment. thanks for the photos.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2007)

I sure do like them but they don't like my conditions!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2007)

they are not choosy... just keep them like paphs, without fertiliser... Mirranda does take up space... but rafflesiana, ampullaria and hookeriana (rafflesiana x ampullaria) are reasonably sized... they are obviously smaller than paph kolo and its hybrids...


----------

